# Feeders Dieing?!?!?!



## airtorey15 (Jun 15, 2003)

Yesterday I bought 36 rosey red feeders to put in my empty ten gallon, I plan to put some nice colerful fish in there in a bit but anyway, After last night about 5 feeders where dead for no reason, Ok, I guess it's no big deal, then a few hours later i looked in and 3 more were dead, and every few hours of the day a few feeders die, I checked the water parameters and they were perfect, what is going on?








Any input would be nice.


----------



## EMJAY (Feb 27, 2003)

i want to know the same thing actually!
last time i has rosy reds about 12/24 or half died on me. it was pathetic.

today i bought 60 goldfish and about 10 already died.

whats the deal.


----------



## Heartless-Dealer (Aug 3, 2003)

i dno but it may be a good thing...maybe they have a desease and have died before u can give em to ur piranhas and let them get the desease too..


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

I bought some nice big fat pond comets , Guess what?
About 4 out of 15 or 16 have Anchor Worm.
Nasty fuckers,

*8**---=*


----------



## mtx1 (May 21, 2003)

feeders always die they are shitty fish...but when i was cycling my 120....i threw in 5 dozen rosy reds...not 1 died through the whole cycle...i guess they were good but then i got a dozen and 4 of them died heh so who knows prolley just shitty fish


----------



## airtorey15 (Jun 15, 2003)

Ya, It pisses me off, I think Im gonna be set for a week or so and 1/4 of the little buggers die on me, F U FEEDERS!!







HAHAHA


----------



## mpdt (Jul 16, 2003)

I use a 15 gallon sump for my feeders. I buy 24 at a time for $2.50. on average about 8 of them end up getting stuck to my penguin 330. The others are fed bio-blend and medicatied food for a week. After I add them to my 75 gallon they last until my rbp eats them. I guess feeders just suck.


----------



## mmmike247 (Jul 22, 2003)

some are from bad batches. ya know the LFS aint so good


----------



## LaZy (Jun 17, 2003)

dam gold fish feeders be dieing like fly's when i put them in a bucket right now i'm not planning on buying feeders that much


----------

